# Welches "Zelt" ist erlaubt?



## Synoxiz (31. Juli 2016)

Guten Tag,

ich wollte eben fragen was für ein Zelt ich zum Karpfenangeln bzw. allgemein angeln benutzen?
Mein Onkel hat immer gesagt ohne Boden. Andere sagen halb offen. Also könntet ihr bitte sagen was das "Zelt" haben oder eher nicht haben darf. Ist zum Beispiel ein Brolly mit Boden erlaubt? Oder ein Bivvy? Danke im vorraus.


----------



## Brummel (1. August 2016)

*AW: Welches "Zelt" ist erlaubt?*

Hallo,

also meiner (nicht maßgeblichen) Meinung nach ist mit dieser Formulierung meist gemeint daß das Zelt keinen Boden oder Überwurf haben darf.
Gegen eine "schirmähnliche" Installation über deinem Kopf haben die sehr "intelligenten" Erfinder dieser Errungenschaft des Umweltschutzes wohl nichts einzuwenden, ob Dir das bei einem kurzen Unwetter weiterholft... ?  Urteile selbst. 
Warum auch immer, darüber könnte man sehr lange und intensiv diskutieren, nur wird das hier in "Bundistan" wenig Sinn haben.


----------



## Rannebert (1. August 2016)

*AW: Welches "Zelt" ist erlaubt?*

Da kann Dir keiner helfen, solange niemand weiss, was die Gewässerordnung und weitere Ein/Beschränkungen dazu sagen!
Und das musst Du selber lesen. Bei uns am Vereinsgewässer ist ein 'Zelt' ohne Boden erlaubt, auf meiner Kanalstrecke lediglich ein Schirm mit Überwurf, an anderen Gewässern hier in der Umgebung kannst Du aufstellen, was Du magst.

Wie also soll Dir jemand dabei helfen, ohne Deine Gewässer und Bestimmungen zu kennen?


----------



## Revilo62 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Welches "Zelt" ist erlaubt?*

In der Tat ist es so, dass Du wissen musst, was an Deinen Gewässern erlaubt ist, in den allermeisten Fällen darfst Du aber einen Schirm benutzen oder ein Zelt ohne Boden.
Die Lösung könnte ein *Systembrolly* sein, der ist in der Basis ein Schirm und kann durch zugehörige Elemente zu einem kompletten Camp ausgebaut werden, inkl. Bodenplane.
Bekommen tust die bei den üblichen Verdächtigen: Fox, Nash, Chub, Aqua, Venture, JRC usw usw usw
Allerdings sind diese oft ein wenig teurer als ein normales Zelt, dafür kannst Du Dich auf jede Situation einrichten können.
Tatsächlich liegt der Preis bei etwa 200 Tacken, kein Schnäppchen, aber sie sind es wert.

Tight Lines aus Berlin  :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Welches "Zelt" ist erlaubt?*

Das ist nicht nur Bundesland zu Bundesland verschieden, sondern von Gemeinde zu Gemeinde (je nachdem, ob und wie die "campen" oder übernachten draussen für ihr Gemeindegebiet geregelt haben), dazu kommen dann noch oft speziellere/genauere Regelungen durch einzelne Bewirtschafter, Verbände, Vereine etc...

Es gibt von daher KEINERLEI allgemein gültige Regel dazu.

Du MUSST das fürs jeweilige Gewässer immer jedesmal extra erfragen/eruieren..


----------



## RuhrPur (1. August 2016)

*AW: Welches "Zelt" ist erlaubt?*

Und selbst an deinem Gewässer können noch unterschiedliche Meinungen herrschen.
 Bei mir z.B. hab ich im Angelladen nachgefragt und da wurde mir gesagt: " Lass den Boden raus alles gut." Sitzt du am Wasser und kommen die tollen Landschaftswächter und reden was von der Schirm muss offen sein um das Bild der Landschaft zu bewahren und der Boden wäre egal. Wobei ich mir denke das es schöner ausschaut wenn mein Schirm "zu" ist, anstatt das jeder mein Berg von Tackle unterm Schirm erkennen kann. Aber ist ja nur meine Meinung. Der Herr Landschaftswächter hat dann von sich aus angeboten mir einen Wisch zu zeigen, wo dann steht was man darf und was nicht ( Wisch hab ich mir schon selbst aus dem Internet gezogen und da steht weder das eine noch das andere) und würde mir den auch am nächsten Tag vorbei bringen. Das einzige was passiert ist am nächsten morgen, er läuft vorbei und winkt/grüßt nur.;+;+;+


----------



## PAFischer (1. August 2016)

*AW: Welches "Zelt" ist erlaubt?*

Ein Zelt braucht per Definition einen Boden. Deshalb wurden ja all die Bivvies und Brollies usw auf den Markt gebracht, weil Du hier den Boden weglassen kannst.
Rechtlich bist Du also mit all diesen sicher. 
Willst Du Dir aber unnötige Diskussionen sparen, bist du mit nem Brolly wohl auf der sicheren Seite. Sieht halt doch eher nach nem Schirm aus.

Ich habe aus praktischen Gründen ein Bivvy, bei uns ist das aber auch kein Problem


----------



## jkc (1. August 2016)

*AW: Welches "Zelt" ist erlaubt?*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Ein Zelt braucht per Definition einen Boden. Deshalb wurden ja all die Bivvies und Brollies usw auf den Markt gebracht, weil Du hier den Boden weglassen kannst.
> Rechtlich bist Du also mit all diesen sicher.



Hi, wie kommst Du denn darauf / woraus ergibt sich das? Mir ist keine allgemein rechtsgültige Definition von einem Zelt bekannt?

Grüße JK


----------



## Blechinfettseb (1. August 2016)

*AW: Welches "Zelt" ist erlaubt?*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Ein Zelt braucht per Definition einen Boden. Deshalb wurden ja all die Bivvies und Brollies usw auf den Markt gebracht, weil Du hier den Boden weglassen kannst.
> Rechtlich bist Du also mit all diesen sicher.
> Willst Du Dir aber unnötige Diskussionen sparen, bist du mit nem Brolly wohl auf der sicheren Seite. Sieht halt doch eher nach nem Schirm aus.
> 
> Ich habe aus praktischen Gründen ein Bivvy, bei uns ist das aber auch kein Problem



Leider falsch. Evtl. gilt diese Definition in anderen Ländern. Bivy und Co. wurden ja nicht ausschließlich für den deutschen Markt erfunden. Was ein Zelt ist, ist nirgendwo genau definiert. Wenn man sich mal einschlägige Urteile in den Bereichen Landeswaldgesetz und Naturschutzgesetz anschaut, dann sieht man schnell, dass es hier keine einschlägige Meinung gibt und letztendlich im Einzelfall vor Gericht geklärt werden müsste. (Bsp.: OLG Stuttgart 1984)

Im Kommentar zum NWaldLG wir ein Zelt wie folgt definiert:"Als Zelt gilt im Allgemeinen ein Mantel aus wasserdichtem Zelttuch (Zeltleinwand), das mittels Leinen und Pflöcken (Heringe) am Boden befestigt wird." (Quelle: Keding/Henning NWaldLG Stand 2/2003 § 27 2.1) Also explizit keine Pflicht zum Boden. Sonst wäre z.B. das Übernachten in einem bodenlosen Tipi im Wald erlaubt.

Unter gewissen Umständen kann der Eigentümer/Rechteinhaber das Zelten/Kampieren/Lagern auf seinen Flächen erlauben. Was dann eín Zelt ist oder nicht schreibt er fest. Deshalb kommt es erst mal darauf an ob die angedachte Stelle rechtlich überhaupt "bezeltbar" ist oder ob das Naturschutzgesetz etc. hier das zelten schon mal komplett ausschließt, unabhängig wie ein Zelt jetzt vor Gericht im Einzelfall definiert werden würde.


----------



## PAFischer (1. August 2016)

*AW: Welches "Zelt" ist erlaubt?*

Wurde mir vor einiger Zeit so auf Nachfrage von unserer hiesigen unteren Naturschutzbehörde erklärt, nachdem ich mit einem Förster aneinander geraten bin, der das, an das Gewässer grenzende, Waldstück bewirtschaftet. An dem Gewässer ist Zelten aber erlaubt

Laut deren Aussage wäre ein "Zelt" ohne Boden nur ein Wetterschutz und solange ich am Ufer bleibe kein Thema.

Eine wirklich Rechtsverbindliche Definition konnte ich jetzt aber tatsächlich nicht finden. Nur, dass ein Zelt durch ein Gestänge und eine umschließende Hülle definiert wird. Kann man so verstehen, dass die Hülle zu allen Seiten hin geschlossen sein muss, also auch unten. Habe wegen dieses Threads mal nachgeforscht. Habe die Aussage ehrlich gesagt nie in Frage gestellt.

So wie es scheint kann man das wohl willkürlich auslegen und wirklich sicher ist man nur wo Zelten ausdrücklich erlaubt ist. 

Danke @jkc wegen dem Hinweis. Sicher ist wohl nur, dass sich hier selbst die Behörden uneins sind.


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. August 2016)

*AW: Welches "Zelt" ist erlaubt?*



> Landschaftswächter



Was das denn? Heißen die wirklich so - oder nur ne andere Bezeichnung für Ordnungsamt etc.?


----------



## fishhawk (1. August 2016)

*AW: Welches "Zelt" ist erlaubt?*

Hallo,

das mit dem "ohne Boden kein Zelten " ist ein weit verbreiteter Mythos. Kenne auch kein Gesetz oder Verordung wo das so definert ist.

Allerdings steht in vielen Einzelregelungen tatsächlich, dass Zelten verboten , ein "reiner Wetterschutz ohne Boden" erlaubt ist. Manchmal müssen auch die Überwürfe tagsüber aufgerollt werden, wenn es nicht regnet.

Hängt immer von den jeweiligen Gewässern ab.

Kritisch wird es immer, wenn es über mehrere Tage geht und/oder "Wohnqualität" geschaffen wird. Also Liegen, Tische, Kocher etc. .

Auf der sicheren Seite ist man nur, wenn man für das Gewässer/Stelle ne ausdrückliche Erlaubnis hat.


----------



## jkc (1. August 2016)

*AW: Welches "Zelt" ist erlaubt?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Was das denn? Heißen die wirklich so - oder nur ne andere Bezeichnung für Ordnungsamt etc.?



Hi, ich meine bei uns gibt´s sowas auch wobei mir die Bezeichnung nicht geläufig ist und ich vergessen habe wie die hier genannt werden, sind wohl ehrenamtliche aus der Bürgerschaft. Kann auch sein, dass die in Verbindung mit dem Landschaftsbeirat zu sehen sind / stehen:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Landschaftsbeirat

Edit: Sieh an:
https://www.dortmund.de/de/leben_in.../natur_landschaft/landschaftswacht/index.html

Grüße JK


----------



## Brummel (1. August 2016)

*AW: Welches "Zelt" ist erlaubt?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Auf der sicheren Seite ist man nur, wenn man für das Gewässer/Stelle ne ausdrückliche Erlaubnis hat.




...auf der "sicheren Seite|bigeyes" ist man, meiner sich in einigen Jahrzehnten herausgebildeten Meinung nach nur wenn man sich vor "deutschen Behörden und vor allem solchen die sich dafür halten" ! extrem weit fernhält. 
Wer sich nicht mit "Ordnungsamt und sonstigem ***** " auf die Diskussion über die Definition eines Zeltes rumärgern will dem bleibt wohl nur Auswandern oder der Strick... #d


----------



## Revilo62 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Welches "Zelt" ist erlaubt?*

in Brandenburg ist es dochegentlich ziemlich eindeutig für die Gewässer des LAVB geregelt Zitat:
6.3. Benutzung von Wetterschutzvorrichtungen
Die Benutzung eines  Anglerzeltes, Schirmzeltes oder einer anderen Vorrichtung, die dem  Schutz vor Witterungsunbilden, aber nicht vorwiegend dem Zwecke der  Übernachtung dient (Wetterschutzvorrichtung), ist dem Angler  grundsätzlich erlaubt, sofern diese

Raum für nicht mehr als 2  Personen bietet, über keinen wasserundurchlässigen Boden (Zeltboden)  verfügt, gedeckte Farben aufweist und in der Landschaft nicht störend  wirkt. Wetterschutzvorrichtungen dürfen in der Nacht, zum Schutz vor  Witterungsunbilden auch am Tage, benutzt werden, aber insgesamt nicht  länger als 12 Stunden ununterbrochen an ein und derselben Stelle stehen.  An naturnahen, unverbauten Bach- und Flussabschnitten, Kleingewässern,  auf Feucht- und Nasswiesen, in Quellbereichen, Mooren und Sümpfen sowie  in Bruch-, Moor- und Auwäldern ist die Benutzung von  Wetterschutzvorrichtungen nicht gestattet.

Ist doch eindeutig, oder ?

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Brummel (1. August 2016)

*AW: Welches "Zelt" ist erlaubt?*

Ok, das brauchst Du dann nur noch schwachsinnigen, von ihren "Hausdrachen" unterdrückten und auch sonst nicht besonders hellen "Möchtegern-Ordnungshütern" begreiflich machen. 
Das Ganze bringst Du dann noch als "Schmartfon-Video" hier zur Ansicht und kannst Dir sicher sein daß das Alles "ganz eindeutig" ist.  :m


----------



## fishhawk (2. August 2016)

*AW: Welches "Zelt" ist erlaubt?*

Hallo,

grundsätzlich finde ich es löblich, wenn der LAVB für seine Gewässer Wetterschutzvorrichtungen ausdrücklich erlaubt. 
Aber eindeutig???  Da gäbe es m.E. doch jede Menge Raum für Diskussionen.



> Raum für nicht mehr als 2 Personen



wieviel Fläche pro Person, wieviel Abstand,  liegend, sitzend oder stehend?



> keinen wasserundurchlässigen Boden



ein paar Ablauflöcher und schon wäre der Boden durchlässig, oder gilt das nicht?



> in der Landschaft nicht störend wirkt



störend für wen? Tiere, Pflanzen, Spaziergänger, PETA etc. ?????

Außerdem widerspricht sich die Vorschrift selber:

einerseits 





> nicht vorwiegend dem Zwecke der Übernachtung



andererseits: 





> Wetterschutzvorrichtungen dürfen in der Nacht, zum Schutz vor Witterungsunbilden auch am Tage, benutzt werden



Wenn man sie nachts *immer * verwenden darf, tagsüber nur bei Schlechtwetter, dienen sie dann nachts nicht vorwiegend dem Zwecke der Übernachtung???

Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass die Brandenburger diese Vorschrift eher pro Angler auslegen und keine Haarspalterei betreiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Welches "Zelt" ist erlaubt?*

Zudem wäre erst mal zu klären, ob da jede Gemeinde von jedem Brandenburger dem auch so zugestimmt hat.

Denn hier gehts ja nur um Wetterschutz, nicht um übernachten..

Da greift dann wieder, was die jeweilige Gemeinde vorgibt und was dann die Polizei/Ordnungsamt etc. (je nach Bundesland) dazu sagt vor Ort..


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (19. August 2016)

*AW: Welches "Zelt" ist erlaubt?*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Ein Zelt braucht per Definition einen Boden. Deshalb wurden ja all die Bivvies und Brollies usw auf den Markt gebracht, weil Du hier den Boden weglassen kannst.
> Rechtlich bist Du also mit all diesen sicher.



Nein, bist du nicht. Es ist eigentlich so wie Thomas schon gesagt hat.

Als Beispiel führe ich mal RLP an...

Hier sind alle Flußufer auf weite Strecken NSG oder LGS. In diesen Gebieten ist es lt Gesetz/Verordnung verboten zu lagern, zu zelten und zu grillen.

Das alles wird nur von den Ordungsbehörden geduldet und so sieht es an den Flußufern auch aus. 

Kommst du aber zum Beispiel an den Hammersteiner Arm und baust dein "Zelt ohne Boden" auf, bekommst du Besuch vom Ordnungsamt.
Gehst du nach NR in die Buhnen kannst du deine Hütte neben anderen Großzelten aufbauen - Und dieses Buhnenfeld grenzt an das VSG "Engerser Feld" an!!

Ein Bundesland, ein Landkreis ein Gewässerschein - aber eine andere Ortsgemeinde und völlig andere Auslegungen / Ansichten.


----------

